# Made it through another freaking chilly night :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

And hopefully the 2014 winter season. A little early yet but with warmer temps on the horizon, one can wish.

Who woulda thought you could of had a blizzard with just roughly an inch of snow! Wind was terrible but temps were slightly higher then the night before. Didnt have to take any of the older very pregnant girls into the barn stalls and turn the furnace on last night. So thats a bonus. The snow however found its way into just about any crack it could. I opened up my truck door this morning and there was snow plastered on the side of my seat! The wind blew so hard it forced the snow in past the rubber seal on the door. It blew the snow up the side of the metal sided pole barn. under the corner cap and lightly fell inside the barn loafing area. I am sure as the day goes on ill find it in other odd places as well.

Cant wait for Monday. Suppose to be above freezing even for the lows!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, the the last few days have been brutal here!  . After three days of -35 temps with wind and three feet of snow, you could almost call it warm today at 0 degrees and sunny.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Who woulda thought you could of had a blizzard with just roughly an inch of snow!


Ummm...welcome to Kansas? :lol: Hate to tell you but that isn't all that unusual. We actually close roads for whiteouts with no more snow actually falling than that. The first winter I was in Germany I called my mom and said "Mom! You know those movies where they show snow coming straight down and laying on the ground? IT REALLY HAPPENS!!!" She told me to shut up!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive been to Kansas for my brothers graduation from K state. Was June I believe. IT SUCKED! 90+ degress with 90+% humidity was one of the worst things I had ever experienced. The heat I am very used to. Here its not uncommon to get 40 or 50 days of 100+ degree days during the summer with low (25%) humidity. But there, you cant escape it! Shade? pfft! Ya that doesnt help. And then you have to deal with the micro bursts or whatever they are called. Snapped all the power poles up and down the street the house was on. Air conditioning? pfft! Not without power.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> Who woulda thought you could of had a blizzard with just roughly an inch of snow! Wind was terrible but temps were slightly higher then the night before. The snow however found its way into just about any crack it could. I opened up my truck door this morning and there was snow plastered on the side of my seat! The wind blew so hard it forced the snow in past the rubber seal on the door. It blew the snow up the side of the metal sided pole barn. under the corner cap and lightly fell inside the barn loafing area. I am sure as the day goes on ill find it in other odd places as well.


Welcome to my world, and that is only the tip of the iceburg! ;-) :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha. Yeah that end of the state is miserable with humidity. Don't have that in my corner...thank god! 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what I hated about Virginia when I lived there...heat and humidity seemed to always match! Too sticky hot to enjoy anything outside.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Blowing and snowing again tonight  Storm before the calm I guess. By monday suppose to be over the freezing mark for the low. But that most likely means rain...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lucky you. doesn't look like we're suppose to get much extra for snow, but went from shirt sleeves to parkas overnight! Going to have a whopping high of 17 today and 14 tomorrow with windchills into the - temps. I am so sick of winter. Hubby needs to seriously consider moving somewhere where it doesn't get this bad....not that it would have helped much this winter.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Some terrible weather all over the place this year !

Hold on guys , we will make it through this :hugs:
After all , Spring is only a few short weeks away :sigh:

Then we will have bugs and flies and all those wonderful critters :stars:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I lived in Kansas City for a few years. The wind never stops! Ever! Winter was brutal too! 
I sure understand how the dust bowl happened. The prairie is flat and the wind has no resistance!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I was born in Kansas and lived in SW Missouri until '68. Spring was early but summers hot and humid with lightning storms, super cell thunderstorms, and tornadoes. I lived just a ways north of Joplin where the F-5 took out 1/3 the town a couple years back. I am very happy with being in Central Oregon with the biggest worry being forest fires and winter blizzards which both give you time to escape or take precautions. I guess we all choose our own poisons!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> After all , Spring is only a few short weeks away :sigh:


I really envy those of you who have spring and fall. They are the 2 seasons I like, but we don't get them. It goes straight from summer to winter then back to summer here. :sigh: :-? :tears:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's usually how we are too but we do usually get at least some spring. Fall is another story...that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Our seasons are; rain and mud(commonly referred to as "Spring", a dry late May followed by heat, rain and humidity, a nice Sept. (sometimes) then more rain and mud and finally snow (for 4 months). :laugh:
Ok, maybe that is a bit of an exaggeration, but it sure feels like that some years!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a brutal winter so far too. We had snow a couple of weeks ago with very strong winds that was wicked. It blew snow through the spaces in the barn doors on the front side of the barn, so glad I'd moved some goats around so they weren't sleeping near the doors! Snow was several inches deep around the doors from the wind, but I think we only had 3" otherwise.

We've had snow on the ground for nearly 2 weeks now. So strange! Usually it's here, and gone the next day or maybe for 3 days. I can't remember the last time we had snow on the ground this long.
It's 2 degrees right now, low 20s today, 6 tonight, then we start an upward trend into the upper 30s, and low 40s - our normal highs.

Our summers can get pretty miserable here. Summer before last was brutal! We had 90s with high humidity that easily made it feel 100+. It was so bad, the goats were digging up a storm trying to find cool places to lay, and ended up getting sick with upper respiratory over it. 

Last summer wasn't as horrible, but when you get those high temps with the humidity, it's miserable.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The warm rain last night melted ALL the snow. There are pond sized puddles everywhere! Thankfully the 50+ degree weather and the high winds should dry everything out pretty quick. Granted more rain coming this weekend but hoping the forecasters will continue their 90% fail rate and it doesnt rain  Its quite possible. Seeing how we were not suppose to get rain or wind last night / today.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I hear you guys. We have had a terrible winter here in south western PA as well. In the 12 years we have lived here, we have never had this much snow, or had it stay so long. We just keep plowing and plowing and adding to the piles. The ice is the worst. We get snow, then freezing ice, then snow, repeat...I can't remember ever having this many nights and days below zero in my life either. Even when I lived further north in PA and on top a mountain!

I can't wait for the January thaw, oh wait, it's February:shock:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That weather was pretty sucky, wasn't it, Dave? :lol: Now our paddock is a lake of horse poop! The weather here is pretty nice today as well. When I went out to feed everybody I was like "Well, welcome back, wind!" The crazy winds of eastern wa are trying to take me away again.... :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It truly turned out to be a beautiful day. The wind slowly calmed throughout the day till almost nothing now. Me and the other half spent the day cleaning the inside of the barn. Her milking parlor side and my baby pen / feeding side. Had the front door open all day and the two new prospect boys I picked up from a friend yesterday where having a great time playing their hearts out. I believe this woulda been their first day in their short 30 day lives that was above freezing. And boy did they enjoy it. They kept helping me in the barn. They would knock something over and I would pick it up.... again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good day  It's been high of 20 here. Lows last night were below zero something or other ....who cares anymore! :lol: It's freakin' COLD is all I know!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We went down to -12º F last night/early this morning! Too darn cold! The heated water buckets were covered with ice! But, next week may go up to the 
40ºs!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, relief is on the way my east coast friends! Another week and you can say good bye to winter!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It was a very nice day  My old gal, Carolina who will be 11 in August enjoyed it the most, I think. I think she has SAD.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> It truly turned out to be a beautiful day. The wind slowly calmed throughout the day till almost nothing now. Me and the other half spent the day cleaning the inside of the barn. Her milking parlor side and my baby pen / feeding side. Had the front door open all day and the two new prospect boys I picked up from a friend yesterday where having a great time playing their hearts out. I believe this woulda been their first day in their short 30 day lives that was above freezing. And boy did they enjoy it. They kept helping me in the barn. They would knock something over and I would pick it up.... again.


Don't you just love those kind of little helpers :lol: I have them too ::
I can't wait to get things cleaned up outside ! Its driving me insane cause i like clean pens , I have a OCD about it I guess , lol. And having hay , straw , and berries frozen in the ground makes me sick just looking at it .
Spring couldn't come soon enough IMO ! 
I feel for you guys that don't have Spring and Fall  I think Spring will be a thing of the past here soon . Sometimes it will go straight to summer in a couple of weeks . It sure feels like it sometimes anyway. But , heck , I'm not going to complain about it now , looking out the window at yet another storm.
:wahoo::stars::GAAH::hammer::snowbounce:
As for the groundhogs , Im shooting them all on sight :roll:


----------

